# Hilfe: OpenProject / Failed to load Java VM library (errno = 193)



## Caspar (25. Februar 2012)

Hallöchen,

ich habe Open Project installiert und beim öffnen kommt folgender Fehler:

Failed to load Java VM library:
C:\ProgramFiles\Java\jre7\bin\server\jvm.dee (errno = 193).

Ich habe Win7 64Bit. Nach dem googlen des Problems habe ich mal die 32Bit Version von Java installiert, das half leider auch nicht. 

Hier hat jemand eine .ini verändert.
SourceForge.net: OpenProj - Project Management: Openproj wont open
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung was genau und wie.

OpenProj habe ich auf einer anderen internen Platte installiert, das sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein.
Im Notfall bin ich auch an anderen Programmvorschlägen interessiert. 

Über Tips würde ich mich freuen!.


----------



## Caspar (25. Februar 2012)

Hat sich erledigt, es läuft jetzt erstmal. 
1. Ich habe jetzt einfach mal alle installierten Java-Versionen runtergeschmissen.
2. Die 64Bit Version von Java installiert --> funktionierte nicht --> wieder gelöscht!
3. Die 32Bit Version von Java installiert --> läuft! 

Der sucht sich also wenn mehrere Java Versionen auf dem PC sind immer die 64Bit Version aus. Wenn jemand ne Idee hat wie man das ändern kann - immer her damit!

Edit: Achja... und ich OpenProject auf der kleinen Platte fürs Betriebssystem installiert. Vielleicht hängts auch damit zusammen.


----------



## Bake Roll (24. Juni 2012)

Hey, voll super das du gleich deine Lösung rein geschrieben hast! Hatte gerade das gleiche Problem, hätte nicht gedacht das die Lösung so einfach ist


----------

